# Adjusting Valves in Washing Machine Outlet Box



## jniter (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I need to adjust the direction of the valves in my washing machine outlet box to face to the right instead of being perpendicular to the wall. I want to stack my washer and dryer. I do not have enough depth to my laundry closet to have a vent periscope *and* all those hoses in the same location. We already stuck the periscope behind the washer just to get a sense for how we would need to configure the hoses to make stacking work. If the valves could be turned maybe...45 deg to the right and the hoses could be affixed to the wall to the right, the vent periscope could just fit, since it needs to angle down and left to the vent. 

I know absolutely nothing about plumbing. How do I do this? I have a plumbers wrench, which we've used to tighten things here and there. That's about all we know. The guy at Lowe's insisted we had to call a plumber, but I don't see why a plumber would bother coming out for something that seems like a 5 minute job. The handy man (who was at our place to do unrelated stuff) said he didn't know what the white plastic rings at the bottom were for, otherwise it should be easy.

Oh, and someone already told me to replace the rubber hoses w/braided ones in another forum here. Have the hoses, just haven't swapped them out yet.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 16, 2011)

If you just attempt to turn them with a wrench there is a very high probability that things will get very wet and you will have to turn off the water to your home...


----------



## jniter (Jul 16, 2011)

okay, I found a better solution to my problem. I guess now it's just finding out what is better.

45 degree hose elbow

90 degree hose elbow

OR
Washing Machine Hose w/Elbow

Any opinions with which product is more durable?


----------



## Redwood (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are an infinitely better choice...

The problem with turning is that the pipe underneath is usually firmly attached either a sweated copper or, a threaded connection that disturbing it would have caused leaks to develop.

Basically you would have been looking at opening up the wall to move them...


----------



## jniter (Jul 17, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Those are an infinitely better choice...
> 
> The problem with turning is that the pipe underneath is usually firmly attached either a sweated copper or, a threaded connection that disturbing it would have caused leaks to develop.
> 
> Basically you would have been looking at opening up the wall to move them...



Yeah...I went ahead and got both the 45 degree elbows and 90 degree elbows and passed on the hoses w/the elbows. the elbow part just looked so darn skinny and flimsy on the hoses. I figured I should just have all the elbows so I could decide what worked better. Heck, it only cost like $30 total...

:banana:


----------

